# Aquascaping article on Daily Mail site



## Voo (28 Dec 2010)

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... tions.html

That's got to be some good promotion, shame that ukaps isn't mentioned.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Dec 2010)

good to see it out there, but blimey, the comments are negative as hell   

some people just dont, and maybe never will 'get it' 

At least we get to see what graeme's up to


----------



## Angus (28 Dec 2010)

wow those comments are so stupid! like the guy who thinks you have to take all the hardscape and plants out to maintain the tank! which is apparently "essential" for a healthy tank, what a piece of work!


----------



## Arana (28 Dec 2010)

My god don't tell those experts how much nitrates and phosphates we dose their brains might explode


----------



## nry (28 Dec 2010)

Not a bad article, many of the antiquated replies are no surprise to me, there are still very few aquarists who fully understand 'algae' etc. and continue the myth's which have developed over many years.


----------



## andyh (28 Dec 2010)

Wow Aquascaping hits the mainstream!

Interesting how some of the comments seem to doubt the scapes, its the old school mentality which is still mainstream belief that tanks cant be maintained to this standard.

great promotion for the hobby


----------



## George Farmer (28 Dec 2010)

Cool.  Not often you get to see your work in the national press.


----------



## Garuf (28 Dec 2010)

Whole lotta hate on that in the comments! Strikes me as all coming from people who know nothing too. The more I come across the public's opinion the more I think they're all morons.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dec 2010)

Well mates I think it's just a matter of personal background, you can't appreciate something you are not used with and there comes our challenge when promoting this hobby. Let's learn from negative comments because we'll all be facing them when publishing our work to general public. 

Anyway a negative comment I have myself:

I want to see more 'scapes inspired by nature that surrounds us, an European one, and less copying Asian culture. I want us to keep our identity and not to be labeled "Made in P.R.C." or "Made in Japan" 

And a positive comment of course:

It's great that our hobby gets more and more popular and who knows some day folks would appreciate what we do.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## James Marshall (29 Dec 2010)

Thanks for posting this Voo.

I'm chuffed the feature was published  , I was contacted by a press agencey in mid december but did not expect anything to come of it.

Anything placed in the public eye is open to critism and I welcome comments of any nature
I find negative comments can be particularly useful as they highlight areas where better explanation and promotion our hobby/artform is required.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (29 Dec 2010)

They didn't insult anyone, stereotype anyone, or make baseless accusations. You sure it's a Daily Mail article 

Seriously, nice to see the hobby get some press.

Kosh


----------



## JohnC (30 Dec 2010)

it's a daily mail article. totally explains the comments.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2010)

There are some good points.

A lot point out that what we're doing is nothing new.  We know it isn't; but trying to get it to a wider audience through things like art galleries is quite new.

Another good point is folk picking up on the '12 month' issue.  We all know that it doesn't take 12 months to create a decent 'scape.

The reporter is clearly not a fishkeeper, but as a journalist he has a job to make the article as high impact as possible.  This will always result in mixed responses.  It's part of what journalism is all about.  

I'm just happy that our hobby has received attention like this.  I certainly don't think it's done aquascaping any harm...

I'd also like to thank James Starr-Marshall for taking the time and considerable effort to make this feature possible.


----------



## sanj (30 Dec 2010)

The Daily Mail presents planted aquascapes as somthing new as if it were on the cusp of a revolution, buts it being going on for nearly twenty years. I dont think the tacky tanks and those that love them will ever disapear It has not happened in the far east or in mainland europe where they have been keeping planted tanks far longer than here. It is nevertheless always good to promote this hobby.

When i think about it I confuse myself a bit, surely most of those inclined towards fish keeping and planted tanks will already have some awareness? I guess with people you never know. Some people may not even realise that they would actually enjoy this.


----------



## sanj (30 Dec 2010)

Oh i didnt read all the messages... most of what ive said has already been mentioned.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Dec 2010)

This is very nice to see in such a high profile website and its connected name. 
We only have James Star-Marshall to thank for thrusting aquascaping to the masses in the way he has. Without his contacts, energy and fantastic other half ( Jenny ) people would still of never heard of "the alternative" to the purple rinse style of aquariums. 

Ukaps and the people who support aquascaping as a hobby in the UK are helping every way they can to push the hobby in a new direction (new audience). This coverage that James has orgonised is yet another leap forward as far as we can tell. Im sure you will all agree.

One to print and add to the scrap book I think.

Cheers.


----------



## Themuleous (31 Dec 2010)

Well done James   is all Im gonna say.

Sam


----------



## Angus (31 Dec 2010)

here here, nevermind the negative comments just look at youtube, or the sun online to realize the comment box is the place idiots live in lol, can only be a good thing that aquascaping is going to a wider audience, well done james marshall.


----------



## toadass (2 Jan 2011)

Ha,Ha . very true Fozzie, I think it's done the hobby good really, You only have to glance at the pics to see how nice they are.... If you like the look of the them which i'm sure alot of people will, they'l be intrigued.


----------

